# Adjusting Housing /Frame alignment



## mike1050 (Dec 10, 2016)

I have a 28SHO. I attempted to make the adjustment because of the scraper sitting uneven. It has not caused a problem yet(no snow yet) just trying to be proactive...Mine is a 2016 model (921048) I only have one bolt per side NOT 2 of them. Can this adjustment still be made?


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

Are you saying your whole housing is crooked? That's odd. I don't own a new machine, but at least on the old ones the scraper blade itself is adjustable. Have you tried loosening the carriage bolts that hold the scraper blade to the housing and adjusting it accordingly?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Mike, make sure you watch the Ariens video on this procedure. Also, verify your tire pressure before doing anything.


My Ariens machines have two bolts. The Ariens rep pops up here once in a while. However, it's easy enough to contact Ariens via chat or whatever and pose the question to them.


(I had a two stage MTD machine prior to the Ariens. The bucket was always a bit ****-eyed in relations ship to the tractor. I used it like that for a number of years before I realized how simple the adjustment was  You want everything squared up.)


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

mike1050 said:


> I have a 28SHO. I attempted to make the adjustment because of the scraper sitting uneven. It has not caused a problem yet(no snow yet) just trying to be proactive...Mine is a 2016 model (921048) I only have one bolt per side NOT 2 of them. Can this adjustment still be made?


I also have a 2016 model (Platinum 24 SHO), and I noticed the same thing - just 1 bolt per side on the housing - not 2 like in the video.

I adjusted the housing following the video instructions, with just the 1 bolt per side. As far as I can tell, it worked. Previously, the bucket was slightly misaligned. After the adjustment, it touched-down simultaneously on both sides.

Also adjusted the skid-shoes at the same time (1/8" inch).


----------

